# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha 8 lampadas t5 54w DIY

## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,

Venho aqui partilhar convosco uma calha DIY de 8 lâmpadas de 54w T5.
Comprimento 120cm por 8cm de altura por 40cm de fundo.

Material usado:

Estrutura externa (caixilho em alumínio) calha usada para fazer reclamos luminosos.
1 placa de alumínio para suporte da extrutura 120x40 de 2mm 
4 cantos em plástico de encaixe por pressão.
16 suportes para lâmpadas t5.
8 balastros electrónicos de 54w T5.
Uma chapa refletora 120cmx50cm.
2 Ventoinhas de computador 12v (ligam quando liga as lâmpadas brancas)
4 ledes de 1,5v que fazem a Moonlight ( sempre ligada).
1 placa de acrílico para protecção das lampadas de salpicos 120x39 de 3mm 
6 lâmpadas da aquamedic 10 k 
2 lâmpadas atinicas aquamedic.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Parabéns, parece-me excelente!

Uma pergunta se impõe... e em quanto ficou a brincadeira?

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Existe alguma extrutura para fazer uma calha 8x29W (110cm max). è que eu ando a ver se consigo fazer uma com 8x39W. Já agora quanto custou tudo e só a extrutura?

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Está com óptimo aspecto.
Uma dúvida, há vantagem em usar 8 balastros, um para cada lâmpada em vez de 4 com capacidade para 2 lâmpadas cada um ?
Onde é que estão os balastros ?
E o  :SbRiche:   ficou em quanto já agora ?

António

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Existe alguma extrutura para fazer uma calha 8x29W (110cm max). è que eu ando a ver se consigo fazer uma com 8x39W. Já agora quanto custou tudo e só a extrutura?


boas, a extrutura fazes a tua medida, os perfis de aluminio tem 6 mts de comprimento por 8cm de altura, por isso não ha limite para a calha.


Antonio os balastros estão aparafusados no perfil, que é de parede dupla assim não se ve os parafusos.
estão a usar um balastro por lampada, porque arranjei um bom preço, nada mais.

os perfis são brancos, tive de pintar de preto para não destuar com o resto.

obrigado pelos comentarios.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Parabéns tem um excelente aspecto, robusto e profissional.

Um pedido e uma questão.

Podes me dar o contacto para o caixilho de alumínio e encaixes de plástico?

A questão aparentemente as ventoinhas puxam o ar, não te preocupa que aspire ar húmido com partículas de sal e corroam a calha e componentes?

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

esqueci-me de mencionar os custos, rondou os 250, sem lampadas

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Muito bom  Fernando

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Parabéns tem um excelente aspecto, robusto e profissional.
> 
> Um pedido e uma questão.
> 
> Podes me dar o contacto para o caixilho de alumínio e encaixes de plástico?
> 
> A questão aparentemente as ventoinhas puxam o ar, não te preocupa que aspire ar húmido com partículas de sal e corroam a calha e componentes?


os perfis de aluminio e os cantos encontras na Plasticos do sado.

em relação as ventoinhas, aspiram o ar quente da calha somente, porque na frente das lampadas tem um acrilico que evita ser sugada humidade.

a ideia das ventoinhas é não deixar as lampadas aquecer, para manter mais luninosidade( tipo as calhas da ATI).

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> os perfis de aluminio e os cantos encontras na Plasticos do sado.
> 
> em relação as ventoinhas, aspiram o ar quente da calha somente, porque na frente das lampadas tem um acrilico que evita ser sugada humidade.
> 
> a ideia das ventoinhas é não deixar as lampadas aquecer, para manter mais luninosidade( tipo as calhas da ATI).


Obrigado, sou cliente deles e não sabia que os tinham.

Ok, a minha questão foi porque apesar do acrílico o ar tem que entrar por algum lado, mas como a tua tem menos electrónica que a do meu projecto não deve haver problemas e é mais silenciosa desse modo.

----------


## Jose.Silva

parabens pela calha 5 estrelas e tem mais fora a lampadas o preco esta muito bom !

Parabens.

agora umas fotos mais detalhadas da construção e que eram elas. !!!

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

obrigado pelos comentarios, não tenho fotos da construção, na altura tinha a maquina fotografica avariada quando a estava a fazer.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Já agora onde compraste: 

"Uma chapa refletora 120cmx50cm"

Podes pôr uma foto da calha a funcionar por cima do "aqua"? para ter uma ideia da potência dela.

Obrigado.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Já agora onde compraste: 
> 
> "Uma chapa refletora 120cmx50cm"
> 
> Podes pôr uma foto da calha a funcionar por cima do "aqua"? para ter uma ideia da potência dela.
> 
> Obrigado.


boas, em relação a chapa refletora não comprei, foi-me oferecida por um cliente , mas é a chapa que usam para colocar as lampadas nos reclamos luminosos.

para ver a potência dela acho que a foto não demonstra, mas ca vai

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Pelo que a foto mostra a potência é muito boa ou então tens uma máquina fotográfica excelente pois a rocha está toda bem iluminada e só alguma areia tem os brancos rebentados, mais uma vez os meus parabéns.

Se achares a luz muito plana terei muito gosto de te fazer chegar um par de Luxeon K2 que vão ajudar a dar o efeito cintilante das HQI.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> os perfis de aluminio e os cantos encontras na Plasticos do sado.


Estive hoje onde costumo comprar o alumínio mas só vendem perfis com 6mt, a tua venderam ao metro?

Outra questão ela parece ter os cantos arredondados ou são em angulo recto?

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Pelo que a foto mostra a potência é muito boa ou então tens uma máquina fotográfica excelente pois a rocha está toda bem iluminada e só alguma areia tem os brancos rebentados, mais uma vez os meus parabéns.
> 
> Se achares a luz muito plana terei muito gosto de te fazer chegar um par de Luxeon K2 que vão ajudar a dar o efeito cintilante das HQI.


boas,
acho que é mesmo muita potência, pois a maquina e recente, é uma Nikon D40 e ainda não sei trabalhar muito bem com ela.

em relação ao efeito das HQI, ja estou abituado ao efeito plano, obrigado na mesma.

o ferfil da calha e recto e so vendem 6 mts.

----------


## Eduardo Gaspar

muito legal mesmo a sua calha, eu estou colocando a iluminação do meu reef( 200 x 50 x 50 ) só com t5, o problema é que não sei onde encontrar essa caixa que vc fala. pela foto as t5 não estão deixando nada a dever as HQI's .

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> muito legal mesmo a sua calha, eu estou colocando a iluminação do meu reef( 200 x 50 x 50 ) só com t5, o problema é que não sei onde encontrar essa caixa que vc fala. pela foto as t5 não estão deixando nada a dever as HQI's .


boas,eduardo
eu tinha uma calha com duas hqi de 150w de 12500k e duas atinicas de 27w, mas estou mais satisfeito com a calha t5 tenho o aquario todo iliminado de ponta a ponta.

----------


## Eduardo Gaspar

fernado, tudo bem, no forum que participo aqui no brasil 
www.reefcorner.org
existe muita discussão sobre as T5, e como fazer uma tampa para as mesmas se vc puder, éclaro, poderia por favor postar este tópico com as suas fotos, para as pessoas verem que as T5 são tão boas quanto as HQI'S .

Ps. se vc não puder postar lá, vc me autoriza a fazer isso ?

forte abraço e desculpe o incomodo

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> fernado, tudo bem, no forum que participo aqui no brasil 
> www.reefcorner.org
> existe muita discussão sobre as T5, e como fazer uma tampa para as mesmas se vc puder, éclaro, poderia por favor postar este tópico com as suas fotos, para as pessoas verem que as T5 são tão boas quanto as HQI'S .
> 
> Ps. se vc não puder postar lá, vc me autoriza a fazer isso ?
> 
> forte abraço e desculpe o incomodo


pode usar as minhas fotos na boa, ainda não estou registado no reefcorner, mas vou tratar disso.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Fernando Gonçalves meus Parabéns ficou um SHOW a sua calha.

É pena não teres fotografados desde o inicio da montagem de sua calha.

Pois com fotos poderíamos ver se são os mesmos Perfis de Alumínio aqui

no Brasil e se for diferente com fotos poderíamos usar algo similar ou nos

inspirar no seu trabalho e tentar fazer o mais parecido com o que 

temos por aqui.

Bom vamos aguardar se um outro for montar se puder tirar as fotos 

desde o inicio seria ótimo, mas Fernando você não teria pedaços dos

perfis que sobraram e das laterais e também não se perde iluminação

com a chapa de acrílico que protege contra respingos?

Pois aqui no reefcorne em um tópico uma pessoa limpou com suco de

limão o vidro de proteção de suas HQI e ai os seus corais sentiram a

força da iluminação e quase que se perde tudo.

Bom vamos ficar no aguardo amigos.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## Eduardo Gaspar

fala fernando, coloquei um tópico com um link para o seu, se quiser dar uma olhada aqui esta o link, tem algumas dicas de usuarios que pode fazer com que vc melhore ainda mais a sua tampa.

Ps.a minha duvida é a mesma do carlos, sera que com o passar do tempo a chapa de acrilico não vai amarelar e assim vc pode perder a eficacia da luminosidade ?

segue o link 
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.asp?/forum

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Eduardo Gaspar vamos pensar em usar vidro no lugar

do acrilico oque voces poderiam dizer em usar vidro?

aguardemos os mestres aqui tambem.

abraços e vamos dormir Eduardo ja é tarde amanha tenho que 

trabalhar. brincadeira ate mais amigos.

Abraços.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas, ja retirei a placa de acrilico que protegia as lampadas, estava a ficar ondolada no meio devido á temperatura, pois tenho as ventoinhas desligadas, vou por em vidro para ver o resultado.
em relação aos perfis amanha tiro uma foto.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Fernando Gonçalves legal é poderia com o calor ate curvar o acrilico e

cair talvez dentro de teu aquario.

Bom Fernando obseve toda semana se tem respingos de sal seco neste teu

vidro e o limpe sempre para não diminuir a passagem da iluminação e se for

so limpar depois de muito tempo os Corais poderão sentir diferenças, me 

parece que foi no topico do aquario de 5000 litros o assunto, lampadas 

fracas vidros se limpeza constante os corais acabam sentindo.

Fico no aquardo de tuas fotos.

Abraços.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Fernando.



> boas, 
> em relação aos perfis amanha tiro uma foto.


-Podias entao colocar essas fotos ,dava uma grande ajuda :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Ficou espetacular. Parabens. Duas sugestões de melhoria:
- Substituir o vidro de protecção anti-respingos por vidro anti-reflexo que se usa nas molduras. Atenção que é muito fino.
- Fazer aberturas (rasgos finos )na parte superior (cima) para o calor dissipar por convecção.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas Rogeiro,
vou tirar uma foto ao perfil e depois posto aqui, na palticos do sado aquilo tem 8cm de altura e 2cm de espessura e forma de U. bas ta pedires perfil para reclamos luminosos que eles mostram o que têm, ha em varios tamanhos.

----------


## marcos tavares

> Oi Fernando.
> 
> 
> -Podias entao colocar essas fotos ,dava uma grande ajuda 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Ficou ótima sua calha, também uso 2 t5 54W actinia em meu aqua de 240 l + uma aqua coral 30w e uma de cor rosa apenas para destaque. Tenho uma anemona condylactis gigantea, 2 ocerallis e um bodianus rufus além de pagurus, snails , astreia e 10 " lagostins de praia ".  A anêmona adorou a t5 fico completamente aberta e com coloração bem viva.

            abraços.

----------

